# PC(USA) Says You Can't Spank Your Children



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad they are tackling the important theological issues of the day.



> One of the most contested issues of the early afternoon was a recommendation that corporal punishment -- including mild spanking -- not be practiced in homes, schools or institutions. Some commissioners said the church was overreaching by implying that those who spank their children are bad Presbyterians. Advocates for the winning side said that children are the only people in the United States against whom violence is acceptable.
> 
> The anti-corporal punishment recommendation passed 334-306.



Presbyterian Church (USA) rejects measures aimed at appeasing its conservatives - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 5, 2012)

Most of those who have remained in the PC(USA) long enough to put up with this nonsense pretty much fit the definition of "bad Presbyterian."


----------



## kodos (Jul 6, 2012)

The apostate PCUSA continues its slide into irrelevance.


----------



## Berean (Jul 6, 2012)

kodos said:


> The apostate PCUSA continues its slide into irrelevance.



...As they go about their business of giving other Presbyterians a bad name. PC(USA)'ers need to be spanked.


----------



## Tim (Jul 6, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Glad they are tackling the important theological issues of the day.



I think you are being sarcastic, Rev. Glaser? But I would argue that this is an important theological issue. This represents one of the most important issues in practical theology - the bringing up of children using a Biblically-prescribed means of discipline in the Lord.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 6, 2012)

kodos said:


> The apostate PCUSA continues its slide into irrelevance.



But at least they know who they want to own the irrelevant property . . .



> The “property clause” of the Book of Order of the Presbyterian Church (U.S.A.) remains in the denomination’s constitution after the 220th General Assembly, by voice vote, upheld its Policy Committee’s recommendations, rejecting two overtures that would have placed property into the hands of congregations.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 6, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> But at least they know who they want to own the irrelevant property . . .



So they can sell it to M*sl*m groups when the church closes.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 6, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Glad they are tackling the important theological issues of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, come'on, there were lots of deep theological issues that perplexed the 220th GA. As a former mainliner (but non-PCUSAer), it was reminiscent of the Russian saying "new boss same as the old boss." Here were the Chalcedonian issues on tap:

In addition, to the anti-spank measure, the Assembly approved the following items:



> Calling for an end to Poverty Zone Development and a resolution on Workers’ Rights and Income Equality
> Supporting the work of the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA)
> A set of principles and actions called World of Hurt, Word of Life: “Renewing God’s Communion in the Work of Economic Reconstruction”
> A Resolution on Racism, Incarceration and Restoration
> ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 6, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> it was reminiscent of the Russian saying "new boss same as the old boss."



I didn't Roger Daltrey was Russian.


----------

